

Riak Search 0.14 Release Notes - siculars
https://github.com/basho/riak_search/raw/riak_search-0.14.0/releasenotes/riak_search-0.14.0.txt

======
siculars
This is the second release of the Riak Search product which is based on the
main Riak system. You can think of this as a superset of standard Riak. Comes
with all the standard Riak features plus search. Lots of bug fixes re.
analyzer/tokenizer.

